# Decalgirl now available for Paperwhite



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like they have a few up now. I'm sure they will continue to add more. Anyone have a coupon code?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Lizzarddance said:


> Looks like they have a few up now. I'm sure they will continue to add more. Anyone have a coupon code?


Yeah! Fun.

I had a really hard time choosing my previous skin for my K3....and even less will show on the front of a new Paperwhite but I still think I want one


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes - I just used FANSROCK - for 15% off -  had to enter my email address.  Got the same skin as I have on my K3 - The Rockies - (the mountains).  I'm being optimistic that I will like the PW.. hah!


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Great! Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just ordered my favorite, Monets Water Lilies.  
And used the FANSROCK discount... Thanks all!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I ordered the Tree of Books. It should go very well with the Oberon DaVinci cover I ordered in saddle. Oh yes, I used the FANSROCK discount to. Now Lady Julia will have pretty clothes to wear.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> I ordered the Tree of Books. It should go very well with the Oberon DaVinci cover I ordered in saddle. Oh yes, I used the FANSROCK discount to. Now Lady Julia will have pretty clothes to wear.


How did you already order an Oberon cover? I have been stalking that website and still haven't seen the preorder page!! I would really like to get an Oberon cover ordered.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> How did you already order an Oberon cover? I have been stalking that website and still haven't seen the preorder page!! I would really like to get an Oberon cover ordered.


I checked the specs for the Kindle Touch, which is very close, and several of the covers on Amazon list that they will fit the Touch and the PW, so I ordered the one for the Touch.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> I checked the specs for the Kindle Touch, which is very close, and several of the covers on Amazon list that they will fit the Touch and the PW, so I ordered the one for the Touch.


Thanks! I have a couple Oberon covers for my Touch. So, I had planned to try to use one of them with the PW to hold me until Oberon had the PW covers available. I'm hoping they might change the width of the cover for the PW. If not, it will be nice to have 2 devices I can just switch covers between.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Thanks! I have a couple Oberon covers for my Touch. So, I had planned to try to use one of them with the PW to hold me until Oberon had the PW covers available. I'm hoping they might change the width of the cover for the PW. If not, it will be nice to have 2 devices I can just switch covers between.


You now can order PW covers from Oberon. I just did.

I am using an Oberon Touch cover in the mean time, but the PW is loose in it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

How has the quality of decal girl been for the last year or so? I ask because I had the library skin on my k3 about a year ago. Had it on for a month or 2  and the corners started peeling up and when I took it off not long after that started and quite a bit of residue was all over the letters. It made me weary enough that I haven't used them since


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BruceS said:


> You now can order PW covers from Oberon. I just did.
> 
> I am using an Oberon Touch cover in the mean time, but the PW is loose in it.


I tried my PW in my Oberon Touch Celtic Hounds cover, and the PW is secured enough tomoribablymbe safe, but the upper left leather corner seems a bit big. That's probably because I have had to stretch it out a bit when I have taken my Touch out (and out it back in) of the Oberon.


mistyd107 said:


> How has the quality of decal girl been for the last year or so? I ask because I had the library skin on my k3 about a year ago. Had it on for a month or 2 and the corners started peeling up and when I took it off not long after that started and quite a bit of residue was all over the letters. It made me weary enough that I haven't used them since


I've had DecalGirl skins on my Kindles since 2009, and I have always been very pleased with the skins. I just received my Mallorca Sunset skin for my PW today. Only the front will show when my PW is in a cover, but that's ok. I can always take it out of the cover if/when I want to look at the beautiful sunset beach scene that's on the back.


----------



## LuvHorses (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone used one from Gelaskins?  Found a skin I like of theirs.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

LuvHorses said:


> I have the bookshelf on my fire amd the bottom of the sixth on my K3. had the K3 bottom of the 6th since Nov of last year and the bookshelf since about june this year no issues with either and LOVE Both . hoping I can find one that I like to go with the fuscia amazon cover though I can't order for awhile. Not sure what happened with my response I apologize but this is in response to the gelaskins question


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I've had one on my K3 for a yr and a half....it still looks and feels brand new,not a blemish. And I remove it from the case frequently and read it like that so I have alot of 'contact' with it. Eat/drink around it and wipe stuff off it. Mine has the matte finish. 

I'm already shopping for one for my (soon-to-be) PW.


----------

